# Question to edit strings ( solo violin) to perfection (Embertone Bell Violin)



## sdipaola (Jul 20, 2020)

I just got Embertone Joshua Bell violin essential to compose piano / violin and solo voilin works in Ableton Live. I have two 'new to this' questions:

1 Can folks recommend good tutorials on doing midi editing ( volume envelopes and such ) to post your realtime performance to perfection?
_ see folks with complex midi curves on their perfect results but can't find tutorials on how to do it. 
2 I can perform most in realtime with Joshua Bell Violin essential but when I release a note, it stops too abruptly - is there a performance trick or key switch where I can fade it out a bit. Or do I have to setup a volume pedal or tie volume to say my pitch wheel to get the end of a note to not just abruptly stop but fade quieter? I am not talking about a super slow fade out, just something better than the current abrupt stop.


----------



## Stephonix (Jul 29, 2020)

Would love to hear an answer to this as well.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Aug 18, 2020)

You've mentioned "performing" - use the modulation wheel

on your midi controller, that's how you control your dynamics/expression


----------



## starise (Aug 18, 2020)

I believe I might be having the same issues.

I was just making a few tracks last evening using both the Joshua Bell and the Taylor Davis violin. They both sounded great played "live" using the mod wheel. Played back though they sounded absolutely terrible.....so I think I get where you're coming from. 

The midi isn't tracking exactly what I'm playing or the DAW isn't recording all of the data.
I don't believe it's the libraries in either case since both are good libraries. I didn't apply any track cc changes after the fact. 

I've run into this before and was beginning to think maybe it was my controller.
Would also be interested to hear solutions.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Aug 18, 2020)

It's easy to check: just view automation. If you're moving your wheel it should create those curves. Check if the data is being recorded - you'll know for sure where is the problem. If you think that your DAW isn't recording something you just have to check. It might help knowing what kind of DAW are you using. But I don't believe you have to specifically assign something to make it sound as it should. Maybe your rig isn't powerful enough and you have a lot of input lag (or your audio settings aren't set correctly). It could be RAM. 

If your notes stop too abruptly, are you sure you're controlling it the right way (modwheel)? You're supposed to hold the note and fade out/in with a wheel, that way it won't just stop.


----------



## starise (Aug 18, 2020)

Mark, Thanks for your suggestions. All good points. I can see the moves I made with my Mod wheel as recorded in my DAW. The data was either input wrong or not interpreted correctly.
No prior issues with the computer itself. The samples pull off the SDD just fine playing live which is a separate SSD to my C drive.

When I played the sounds in notes were smooth and the mod wheel brought out everything I intended.
I'll maybe try one or two of my other DAW software programs to see if maybe it is something in the one I'm using. For smaller projects Cakewalk has always been fine, but there was a recent update.

I could try freezing the track to see if the audio playback changes. I don't suspect this as an issue though. 

The notes are stopping abruptly.....so possibly you are correct here.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Aug 18, 2020)

Maybe the voices count in Kontakt instrument is too low? Like if it cuts off randomly? I had some libs loading with 32 Max Voices when in reality they need to be set manually to about 128


----------



## starise (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm not at my studio right now. When I get back there I will check these things out. JB is a rather large library, especially for one instrument. 

Thanks for these suggestions!


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Aug 18, 2020)

Also, check Kontakt's settings. Make sure your instrument cache override isn't set too high/active. It's a major pain with this libarary (Joshua Bell, although I only am familiar with the full version, not Essential). It forces to load ALL of the samples, taking a whooping 12+ GB of RAM


----------



## starise (Aug 18, 2020)

I am using the full version of JB as well. Thanks!


----------



## sdipaola (Aug 21, 2020)

original poster - well the Bell Violin is so good I just bought the full version. still, I am looking for tutorials on how to best get what I put down to be perfect with post midi editing work - from inserting key switches, editing midi tricks and curves - still haven't found a good youtube or other tutorials about solo string ( or similar ) midi editing techniques even though people do it and show off their final results on so many videos. It is an art but I can not find folks explaining it well. I am using studio one DAW which now has key switching windows and such. I WOULD PAY, someone to teach me. Like an hour lesson on skype/zoom. Message me.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov (Aug 21, 2020)

I think you approach it with a wrong mindset. From what I get you just started. And you already want perfection when all you really need is to put the hours in practicing.


----------



## starise (Aug 24, 2020)

Mark, I said I would get back to you on this. Unfortunately ...or fortunately I am at work which has nothing to do with making music. Looks like it might be awhile before I get the time again.

I will eventually use these suggestions. I like to find the solutions but love advice from more skilled and experienced users. Thanks!
I will get back to this eventually.....


----------

